# Tiger barbs and kuhli loaches?



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

would they work together in a 20g Long?

Thanks......
Robb


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

TrashmanNYC said:


> would they work together in a 20g Long?
> 
> Thanks......
> Robb


It will work.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't see any compatability issues, but I'd advise against tiger barbs in a 20g. They grow relatively big, and are very active swimmers. I think that they need more space.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

I leaning more towards some tang shellies now............


----------

